# Are chills a symptom?



## SLH

I don't think i'm getting sick and when I do get sick I never get the chills. The only time I have ever gotten them was while I was on Depo. I have been having them since yesterday along with night sweats. Is this a symptom?


----------



## Future Mama

That's so weird that you asked this, I've been having chills since yesterday and was thinking the same thing! I really hope so!!


----------



## sammy1205

Usually I am HOT, like I am convinced I am in Menopause, but the opposite makes sense also.


----------



## SLH

Well, it's making me really wonder because I NEVER get chills. I only got them during while on depo provera and I had a lot of pregnant symptoms while on depo. My doctor said the symptoms while on depo are the same as pregnancy so I really hope i'm not imagining another symptom. I hate you two week wait!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I just read about this on various websites pertaining to pregnancy. A lot of pregnant women claimed to have hotflashes and the chills. It's due to the hormonal changes in their bodies during pregnancy. So, it's a symptom.


----------



## amommy

Actually when you are chilled take your temperature, you may be surprised that its not because you are cold, but because your temp is actually high and making you feel chilled, which is a pregnancy symptom.. I hope this helps.. and yes chills are part of it as well without the high temps!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

That's really interesting!


----------



## amommy

With my past 2 pregnancies that was one way I could tell that I was pregnant, my night time temps were >98.5 to 99.0!! Another theory I have is getting chills during conception and implant.. I know the experts will say that you cannot tell, but I honestly feel like my body knows there is a change, whether I have a chemical and don't stay pregnant around 4-5 dpo I experience chills and flu like feelings.. Weird, really weird.. I love paying attention to small details!


----------



## SLH

amommy said:


> With my past 2 pregnancies that was one way I could tell that I was pregnant, my night time temps were >98.5 to 99.0!! Another theory I have is getting chills during conception and implant.. I know the experts will say that you cannot tell, but I honestly feel like my body knows there is a change, whether I have a chemical and don't stay pregnant around 4-5 dpo I experience chills and flu like feelings.. Weird, really weird.. I love paying attention to small details!

Those have been my day time temperatures. anywhere from 98.5 to a little less than 99. I really hope this is our month. I'm having weird things going on, but i'm convinced i'm just imagining them all. It will be interesting to see what my temp is tomorrow.


----------



## SLH

amommy said:


> Actually when you are chilled take your temperature, you may be surprised that its not because you are cold, but because your temp is actually high and making you feel chilled, which is a pregnancy symptom.. I hope this helps.. and yes chills are part of it as well without the high temps!

My temperature has been high all day and I have been getting the chills. it wasn't that high this morning, but it has been all day. Way higher than it has been in previous months. Even before I took my bbt I would take my temperature daily because i'm a hypochondriac and have a temperature obsession lol. While i was on depo it would be around 98.5 or higher and after I stopped taking it my temperature would be around 97.7. Today and yesterday it has been up to 98.6 except this morning when it was lower. 

I shouldn't be reading into this so much, but it's fun. Although, it won't be fun when I get af lol.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I just replied on other post that my temp dropped today. since Sunday I been checking my temp and its been between 98.2-98.8 throughout the day. Now today earlier was 97. something now its 96. 7. That is my usual range. Hope they go back up!

As for chills, I used to feel like I had the flu. Bad shakes, felt horrible. Sure sign I was pregnant


----------

